# 28mm 1.8 or 40mm 2.8 on 60D?



## Eugene (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all,
Currently have a 24-105mm and 50mm 1.4, both are brilliant lenses on the 60D.
Gonna go on a trip soon and need to bring just one standard lens.
Read a lot of reviews on both the lens, suggesting that the 40mm 2.8 is superior optically.
But the thing is, I'm on a crop dslr, will the softness of the 28mm really affect me as much?
And the focal length, will 40mm be too long? (64mm eqv.)
I may have to take group shots of people during the trip.

Many thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 21, 2012)

Since you have the zoom, look at the focal length of the images similar to the ones you would likd to capture and get that lens.
Both lenses are good, so its more a question of focal length.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 22, 2012)

I checked with my zoom, and both focal length seems alright to me.
Thing is, will a 40mm be too close to my 50mm?
And is it possible to get comparable shallow depth of field on the 28mm 1.8 against the 40mm?


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 22, 2012)

How many total lenses are you intending to bring? If you already have the 24-105, are you saying that it is too slow for use indoors because it would not make sense to get another lens covered by the focal length otherwise.

If you're going someplace crowded, a wider focal length would be more useful. I used a 10-22 when going sightseeing, and it works well.

If you're looking for another lens for use indoors, then a 28 f/1.8 would make sense. However, the DOF at f/1.8 would be thin and would more useful for single person portraits. If you are intending on shooting groups inside, it would make more sense to use your 24-105 and a flash.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, the 24-105 is a bit slow for indoor shots, and for shots during night time as well!
I don't like to use a flash during camps as it causes to much attention and takes away to free and casual atmosphere 
Also, I'd like to travel light, so the 24-105mm is out of question being 800g+
I'll go out during the day and therefore can take 2 primes, and leave one behind while I'm out.
So, the DOF at 1.8 on my 60D would be very shallow?

Thank you very much!


----------



## preppyak (Oct 22, 2012)

Eugene said:


> So, the DOF at 1.8 on my 60D would be very shallow?


Actually, the DOF would be shallower on the 40mm at f/2.8 then the 28mm will be at f/1.8 (but only by a small margin). 

http://www.dofmaster.com/dofjs.html

That said, my bigger concern would be limiting yourself in focal lengths and available light. If you think your 24-105 is gonna be too slow, then just one extra stop on the 40mm is only gonna help you so much. The 28mm gives you a whole extra 1 and 1/3 stops, so that alone would be a reason to go for it if you are worried about low light. The fact that you also get two very different perspectives (28mm and 50mm) is the other reason.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 22, 2012)

Brilliant site, thanks!

Right, my mind is set on the 28mm now. Perspective and versatility of the 28mm should suit me rather well.

Here comes another problem, I'm a canon fan boy. No not really.
But I've been looking at the 30mm 1.4, and wonder which one would be better (28 1.8 vs 30 1.4)
I heard about the focusing problems and all that, and know we can fix it by visiting sigma. Thing is, I don't think I'll have time to go to sigma and wait for them to calibrate my lens and all that.
So, what should I go with?

Damn, the 35mm 1.4 from sigma (new one) really seems like a bloody good lens, if they can keep it the same price as the 30mm... Ah, wish I could wait


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 22, 2012)

I suggest bringing your camera body and buying the lens in person while trying the lens at the store. The 60D doesn't have AFMA, which is a must for lenses with max apertures greater than f/2.8. Try it at the store and find one that matches your 60D well -- true for either 28 f/1.8 and 30 f/1.4.

If you think you're going to stay with a crop body for a while, the 30 f/1.4 might make more sense (again, assuming you can try a few out a the store) because the 2/3 of a stop can come in handy at times.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 22, 2012)

All of the previous replies are very good and thought provoking. Read and understand them. Then consider how YOU shoot. Do you prefer wider or longer lenses? It sounds like you are leaning toward the 28/1.8 and I think you will be pleased with that decision.

The 28/1.8 was my first prime lens I used on a 40D years ago. I still prefer it most of the time on both crop and full frame. I use it for low light indoors and at night camping. When shooting indoors, wider is better for me. I lean towards wider lenses. Love the 28mm. I also own the 50/1.4 and almost never use it because it's not wide enough for me. Hard to get enough in the frame indoors with the longer primes. But if you mainly shoot faces, not scenes, the 28 may be too wide for you unless you don't mind getting closer to people.

My favorite lens is the 16-35/2.8L and I use it most often but it doesn't work quite as well camping at night. (Flash at night is very tricky.)

So just based on my personal preferences and subjective opinion, I would suggest the 28/1.8 over the others. A good solid EF USM lens for a decent price. If you are made of money, the 24/1.4L or the 35/1.4L are both wonderful lenses close enough to the 28/1.8 in length to make you very happy. Their weight, however, will probably not be to your liking based on your previous comments.

Just for fun, go check out the many indoor shots made by Whitehouse Photographer Pete Souza on Flickr. He uses a 35/1.4L most often from what I can tell. Also the 24/1.4L, 50/1.2L and the 24-70/2.8 zoom. Might give you some more ideas on how to shoot with primes.


----------



## sandymandy (Oct 22, 2012)

Get the 28. The 40 is just too close to the 50 to make a big difference. Its like getting the Sigma 35mm and 30mm...not a smart move


----------



## bainsybike (Oct 22, 2012)

If you want to travel light and still have the versatility of a zoom, you could do a lot worse than take the kit 18-55 IS, a highly underrated lens IMO. That plus one of the primes.


----------



## Eugene (Oct 22, 2012)

On my 24-105mm, I hardly go up to 70mm+ unless I'm shooting events or sports, so wide seems like it!
28mm really does seem more useful than the 50mm range.
Haha, I'd love a full frame, but not in the near future.
Well, I plan to take some medium close ups (head to waist) with the 28mm, hope distortion doesn't affect it.
35mm 1.4 would be my dream. Perhaps one day I'll say all my lenses and just get that and the 85mm 1.8 (tack sharp wide open)
Where I live, the store owners hate it when I fiddle with too many lenses, and often refuse to sell if I try too many (tried 10 copies of the 50 1.4 to get the perfect one. They got mad). well, cause the stores are always busy.

40mm does seem to close from my 50mm 
The kit lens, not fast enough!
Thanks!!!


----------

